
UN resolution rejects Trump's declaration - trtobe
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-42446027
======
makecheck
Normally I’d consider politics submissions to be outside the bounds of HN but
in the case of Mr. Trump...

I’ve had tech co-workers in multiple companies that are from Iran and other
countries that this man is unconditionally biased against. I’ve interacted
with people — yes, they _are_ people, deserving complete respect (as humans,
much less experts in a field) — that this man dismisses without knowing
anything about them.

